

Speculate HN: What is Facebook launching next week? - instakill

I think it's the iPad app that has been discussed recently.
======
mike-cardwell
Why would an iPad app even be newsworthy, let alone "awesome" ? I just assumed
there already was an iPad app... Does the iPhone app not work on it anyway?

------
profitbaron
Techcrunch have said its not Project Spartan -
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/facebook-ipad-spartan/>

Additionally the article has been updated with:

One source says its "highly unlikely" that Facebook’s announcement next week
is the iPad app.

